
Ask HN: What have you learnt from taking customer service calls? - azmodeus
What have you learnt from taking customer complaint calls?<p>In general I am curious what your war stories are  about the insight you got from listening to complaints and how you went about it.
======
mister_hn
I've learned that I cannot handle unserious issues professionally

